# Handle bar gel pads



## Andrew Brown (15 May 2013)

I am about to put drops on to the zester, and I am toying with trying gel pads under the bar tape, but i have no idea if I'm going to like them. Does anyone have any that they might be looking to dispose of for free/ cheap, so that I can try it out, and not worry about wasting money on them if I decide I just like the bare tape?

cheers,

Andy


----------



## Andrew Brown (20 May 2013)

Alternatively has anyone got any old bar tape they have removed, I could make use of some sections of that to add some much needed cushioning to my bars! Anything would be of help, particularly more squidgy bar tapes - the stuff I've bought is thinner that I had hoped, so I'm feeling I need to give it some help!


----------



## Chrisz (20 May 2013)

I double-wrap my bars with Cinelli cork tape - very comfy (especially as I have big hands)!


----------



## Andrew Brown (21 May 2013)

No one got any old tape taking up space?


----------



## cyberknight (25 May 2013)

What about using some old inner tube ?
I have been thinking about getting some of those gel pads but an old inner tube cut 1 or 2 layer thick might work . alternatively use it like a bar tape then wrap with normal on top although i am not sure how thick it would be.


----------



## jp1970 (30 May 2013)

I've got some..... I post out for free ... They fit on the top of the bars...


----------



## e-rider (30 May 2013)

Andrew Brown said:


> No one got any old tape taking up space?


old tape tends to rip when removed.
I find that thicker tape makes my hands ache more, esp on long rides (I have fairly large hands; size XL in most gloves)!?

Also, with the prices Royal Mail charge, it would be not much more expensive buying new tape from an online shop that offers free delivery such as CRC or Wiggle, than getting it for free here but paying £4 to send it. The Easton tape below is quite thick.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/bike-ribbon-pro-bar-tape/ 

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/easton-cork-bar-tape/

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/deda-bar-tape/


----------



## cyberknight (30 May 2013)

just got these, very cheap and quick.
http://www.noahsark.co.uk/bike-shop...our-black-2558-2022&utm_campaign=froogle#7310


----------



## Andrew Brown (2 Jun 2013)

Looks good but already got tape, offer of pads above and also the inner tube idea!


----------



## jp1970 (14 Jun 2013)

Andy.... Tape sent in the post Wednesday


----------



## Andrew Brown (17 Jun 2013)

Ta very muchly


----------

